# Rescued Vizsla or is it a Vizsla Mix



## QarynF (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi, My daughter and I rescued this dog a while ago. We found her wandering in the desert miles from anything except the highway. She was very emaciated. Protruding ribs and spine. When we saw her, she was trying to eat road kill. We picked her up and took her to a vet. No collar, no chip. Okay, she's ours. We've named her Reina Rose. But her white areas make me wonder if she is pure and if not, what else she has in her. My HOA does not allow Pit or Pit mixes. But then again, her temperament is very Vizsla, (very Velcro, almost no barking, fun loving, did I mention very Velcro ;D). I'm, attaching a picture of her laying among the debris that she and my papillon had fun making. P.S. We looked for the owner on various forums, lost dog posts, craigslist, etc. Nothing. Just wanted to make a long story short.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. She's a cutie, but looks like a red nose pitbull to me. Despite pitbulls' bad reputation they actually can have very sweet temperaments, very much like vizslas. I'd go with vizsla/boxer mix or dogue de bordeaux/pointer mix if anyone comes knocking. I'd consider it an act of civil disobedience against such a idiotic rule!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

She's a cutie and good for you rescuing her!! She looks similar to my Penny who is also a rescue and I'm quite sure as some pit in her. In the picture below Penny is laying on top of my other dog. I agree with einspanner that pits can be fantastic, loving dogs who believe it or not love to cuddle too. My last dog before the two I have now was a rescued pit and he was a great dog, but there is definitely discrimination against pits. I ended up changing my insurance carrier on my house because my previous carrier was going to charge me more just for owning him - without ever meeting him or doing any sort of evaluation on his temperament. I wouldn't mention pit bull to your HOA, don't call her a staffordshire terrier or any other bully breed because they all get lumped in together under the label "pit bull". She's a beautiful rescue dog, period.


----------

